# General > Literature >  Fantasia

## trinkie

Fantasia    by Eve Merriam

I dream
of
giving birth
to 
a child
who will ask,
'Mother,
what was war?'

----------


## Kingetter

Now that is different.  How did you come up with it?

----------


## badger

That's amazing.  Wouldn't we all wish that?

----------


## Kingetter

> That's amazing. Wouldn't we all wish that?


Er well not exactly but I take your point.  

I would like to see more of a similar nature and style.

----------


## trinkie

I'm glad you liked that - I love it too.  So much being said in so few words.
I found it in a book some years ago,  and have marked the page as 'favourite'

I have enjoyed many of the others here,  the Caithness poems have a special place amongst my 'favourites'  so thank you for those.

----------

